# H: Adikolor paint line, misc 40k, $$$ W: 28mm WW2, 40k [USA]



## jawmonkey (Jun 12, 2008)

H: Adikolor paint line, misc 40k, $$$ W: 28mm WW2, 40k [USA]

HAVES
:
Adikolor paint line: I have an entire line of paint, I got it in a trade. Lots of variety, good quality, but I mostly paint in huge bulk (terrain, painting commissions, etc). This set is simply too small for my needs (I go through literal gallons of black paint every year). Soewhere around 150 bottles, about 50 or so colors in double, a half dozen inks, a few empty blanks for your mix, a few bottles of clear medium. These are the dropper bottles too (which I don't care for).

Metal DA dread; TLLC and missile, painted traditional DA green

squad of AOBR marines with skull headswaps

misc IG bits;
cadian command: flamer, medic bits
catachan hvy weapon: torsos, x1 missile, x3 HBs

x3 plastic 28mm World War 2 Pz IV tanks. I've been getting into Bolt Action lately. Just won these in an auction lot of 5... I'll keep 2, but I have a feeling I'll never use so many so I'm going to try and trade off the excess.

Inflatable warhammer: from WH fantasy, life size, freaking huge! but I don't really need it

Leftover bits from x8 destroyers; x4 destroyer guns, x4 of those hvy destroyer targeting weiners, and a few bits leftover

Maybe a squad of IG cadians or Kroot to sweeten a deal

A bit of scratchbuilt terrain

WANTS:
Mainly looking for 28mm scale WW2 stuff. German infantry, hvy weapons, armor. American vehicles. Maybe WW2 style terrain, but I make my own.

Reasonable offers of other systems/games/cash

Especially considering the paints: I'll entertain any reasonable offer from just about any wargame system, fancy board games (like fantasy flight games or similar quality), or cash. I just want it gone


----------

